
How to Invest during the Corona panic - npopat12
https://medium.com/@theneelpopat/what-does-coronavirus-mean-for-your-money-f6263d93739b
======
slev34
hard to believe you didn't just recommend invest in FB - seems like everybody
forgets about cambridge analytica and doubles down on preachy posting when the
world's on fire...

------
amywilks94
ctrl+p money sounds about right... thanks for sharing

